# Male Nerite Snails



## JPT81 (28 Apr 2021)

Hey all,

Really sorry if this is stupid question, but does anyone know of a place in the UK that sells separated male and female Nerite snails?
I know it’s difficult to separate them but I’d really like to get hold of a male Nerite snail. 
I’d like to avoid having a female as I don’t want loads of eggs around my tank.

Thanks in advance - J


----------



## Nick potts (28 Apr 2021)

I don't think you will have much luck, snails are extremely difficult to sex, I don't think many aquatics retailers would even know how.


----------



## JPT81 (28 Apr 2021)

Nick potts said:


> I don't think you will have much luck, snails are extremely difficult to sex, I don't think many aquatics retailers would even know how.


Thanks Nick, I thought as much.
I guess I’ll just have to hope for the best!


----------



## Nick potts (28 Apr 2021)

You could buy a few and keep them separate, any that lay eggs would be female, but it would be a long tedious job


----------



## JPT81 (28 Apr 2021)

Nick potts said:


> You could buy a few and keep them separate, any that lay eggs would be female, but it would be a long tedious job


I was thinking the same thing.
I’m very impatient so I dunno how long I’d last doing this! 😂


----------



## MirandaB (28 Apr 2021)

I've had a pretty good success rate with Clithon corona,generally males are a lot smaller than females


----------



## JPT81 (28 Apr 2021)

MirandaB said:


> I've had a pretty good success rate with Clithon corona,generally males are a lot smaller than females


Thanks MirandaB, I’ll check those guys out now!


----------



## Neil6 (29 May 2021)

Does anyone know how to remove the white nerite snail eggs off of wood? Small wire brush method isn't working so well.


----------



## Andy Pierce (29 May 2021)

MirandaB said:


> I've had a pretty good success rate with Clithon corona,generally males are a lot smaller than females


I have these and I'm kind of plus/minus on them:  Zebra thorn snail | Fireplace aquarium.  I wouldn't know about differences between males and females, but they do lay eggs, reasonably prolifically.  I'm not going to get rid of them, but I don't know that I'd go for these guys again.  The eggs can be scraped off, but not easily, after which the fish eat them eagerly.  There's an ecological niche waiting to be filled with something that can eat the eggs whilst they are still attached to plants/hardscape/glass etc.  Anyone know of such a thing?  The amano shrimp are completely uninterested in them.


----------

